# Lake Tang Eel



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

What are the chances I could succesfully keep a Mastacembalus Elipsifer in a 90 gallon community Tanganyika tank? I've heard they can get to a pretty large size, so I'd have to wait for my juveniles to get to a full size anyways, but I think it's be pretty neat to have one. If I can find it, that is... 

There are no shellies in this tank, so I'm not too worried about anyone becoming a snack. When it's fully stocked I expect to have around:

2 Julidochromis Marlieri
6 Neolamprologus Leleupi
3 Synodontis Petricola
1 Altolamprologus Calvus
1 Altolamprologus Compressiceps
1 Eretmodus Cyanostictus
10 Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis / or around 10 Cyprichromis Leptosoma (not Jumbo)

If it might be possible to keep him, let me know.


----------

